# Nevada waterfowl destinations



## goose gobbler

Hello everyone want to give a quick background about myself. Born in Oregon and then my family moved to SoCal when I was to young to remember. My family has duck hunted for generations, that’s our past time. Can’t fish and have never tried big game hunting. I’ve done some upland and enjoy it. I duck hunt as often as my work schedule, family schedule and bank account will allow. Reality is Southern California has got to be one of the worst places to live for a duck hunter. The closest public hunting is over 2 hrs away. Although the northern part of the state has great duck hunting I’m not sure I can or even want to stay in this state when I retire. Nevada is an appealing option. Before I get hammered about how bad California and it’s people are I agree, that’s why I want out. 

My question is what areas of Nevada would be good to look at for duck hunting locations. Both private and public as a club is something I’ve always wanted to try. I want to retire somewhere where I can hunt within an hour or less from the house. I’ve heard of Stillwater national wildlife refuge but are there other locations? What’s the duck Mecca of Nevada? Don’t need a blind or even a refuge. I will do the leg work once I’m there. Just want a region to look into and visit that has multiple duck hunting opportunities. A PM will be fine if it’s a secret. Any questions blast away. Look forward to the feedback.

Landon


----------



## MJ

Landon,

There really isn't a duck mecca in this state as far as I'm concerned. We hunt ducks here even in bad years just to get the boat wet. Most of our time is spent killing geese in CA.

Currently we're recovering from a drought cycle and this is the best duck season we've had in a long time. Carson Lake (Greenhead Hunt Club) is popular, but most of the roads flooded last year and repairs to dikes are impossible right now. It's shooting well this year from what I hear, but a boat is going to be needed to get to good water.

Stillwater is another option. Like anywhere, some days are better than others. Plenty of walk in areas this season and currently has the most water I've seen in 7 years. Not a lot of private clubs unless you have a lot of money to burn on Canvasback Hunt Club which is in the Stillwater complex. Shooting rights can be purchased and $50k plus is the going rate last I heard.

With the previous drought years, there hasn't been a lot of feed to hold birds. They migrate in, stay a couple of days and head to CA. We used to hold birds until ice up but that's no longer the case.

Mason Valley WMA is another hunt spot but I don't typically hunt there much. Just haven't spent the time to learn that water.

The last place I would hunt would be Washoe Lake. It's crowded most of the time so I choose to stay away. It's close to town so it attracts a lot of hunters. Some are courteous, some are down right rude and will set up in your lap. I've given up on it. It's not worth the hassle.

The better duck years are way behind us. Unless we get a lot of water over the next few years I don't know that it will ever recover in my lifetime. I remain optimistic, but in reality it pretty much sucks here right now.


----------



## Birdcrazy

MJ said:


> Landon,
> 
> There really isn't a duck mecca in this state as far as I'm concerned. We hunt ducks here even in bad years just to get the boat wet. Most of our time is spent killing geese in CA.
> 
> Currently we're recovering from a drought cycle and this is the best duck season we've had in a long time. Carson Lake (Greenhead Hunt Club) is popular, but most of the roads flooded last year and repairs to dikes are impossible right now. It's shooting well this year from what I hear, but a boat is going to be needed to get to good water.
> 
> Stillwater is another option. Like anywhere, some days are better than others. Plenty of walk in areas this season and currently has the most water I've seen in 7 years. Not a lot of private clubs unless you have a lot of money to burn on Canvasback Hunt Club which is in the Stillwater complex. Shooting rights can be purchased and $50k plus is the going rate last I heard.
> 
> With the previous drought years, there hasn't been a lot of feed to hold birds. They migrate in, stay a couple of days and head to CA. We used to hold birds until ice up but that's no longer the case.
> 
> Mason Valley WMA is another hunt spot but I don't typically hunt there much. Just haven't spent the time to learn that water.
> 
> The last place I would hunt would be Washoe Lake. It's crowded most of the time so I choose to stay away. It's close to town so it attracts a lot of hunters. Some are courteous, some are down right rude and will set up in your lap. I've given up on it. It's not worth the hassle.
> 
> The better duck years are way behind us. Unless we get a lot of water over the next few years I don't know that it will ever recover in my lifetime. I remain optimistic, but in reality it pretty much sucks here right now.


True to the point, listen to the vet.....
Not a good forcast.
Try to think outside the box.... that is if you have a small bit of insider info.


----------



## PSchmidt

I sure am glad nobody thinks Ruby Lake is a waterfowl destination! My dog and I like to keep it that way!


----------



## JDK

Yes Sir the Ruby's are awesome for sure been hunting and fishing there since I was a kid wish I could go more often but it is a 6 hour drive for me one way unfortunately, even a blast just exploring and walking the area .


----------

